# 이상무



## vientito

I am just wondering where is the origin of this military command?


----------



## Kross

To maintain the effectiveness and preciseness of verbal communications in the army they tend to turn a moderate length of everyday expressions into concise and compact ones, mainly with the help of Sino-Korean words. 이상무 can be divided into two parts like 이상(Abnormality) and 무(zero), meaning that there is nothing wrong in the camp at the moment. I am not sure this can be considered the origin, but we usually say 이상없어요 outside the army.


----------



## vientito

Kross said:


> To maintain the effectiveness and preciseness of verbal communications in the army they tend to turn a moderate length of everyday expressions into concise and compact ones, mainly with the help of Sino-Korean words. 이상무 can be divided into two parts like 이상(Abnormality) and 무(zero), meaning that there is nothing wrong in the camp at the moment. I am not sure this can be considered the origin, but we usually say 이상없어요 outside the army.





Thanks.  I'd no idea that 무 comes from a hanja word.  But all that makes sense now.


----------

